# ipod on /dev/sda lost... [Solved]

## going_mad

Hello everybody!

A few days ago I achieved my target to sync my ipod (hfs) with the gentoo box, using gtkpod. To be honest, it was very easy, just emerged gtkpod, set the fstab with dev/sda and mnt/ipod and all the other info well done. Magically the ipod playlists appeared in gtkpod window and file transfer worked so good! Kernel has hfsplus support and fstab has it. Dmesg was recognizing the ipod when connected through the usb port. Everything was right.

After that point, I emerged alsa-driver, gdesklets and some other little stuffs. Today I attached as always my ipod... nothing worked. /dev/sda "does not exists"  and nothing said from dmesg when connecting the ipod. Just tried to:

- unmerge alsa-driver

- emerge hotplug

nothing changed.

Any hints? I really would like to connect again these two jewels....

Thanks for any help, greetings

G_MLast edited by going_mad on Mon Dec 20, 2004 1:57 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Dark_Hunter

could you post your dmesg-output after you've plugged off and on the ipod.

----------

## pjp

Moved from Installing Gentoo.

----------

## going_mad

As I said, nothing changes before and after the ipod is connected to the pc.

this is the dmesg output (after and before). Hardware is an IBM thinkpad R40 laptop.

Linux version 2.6.9-gentoo-r9 (root@livecd) (gcc version 3.3.4 20040623 (Gentoo Linux 3.3.4-r1, ssp-3.3.2-2, pie-8.7.6)) #1 Wed Dec 15 00:38:46 Local time zone must be set--see zic manu

BIOS-provided physical RAM map:

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000000000 - 000000000009f000 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 000000000009f000 - 00000000000a0000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000000d2000 - 00000000000d4000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000000dc000 - 0000000000100000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000100000 - 000000000ff60000 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 000000000ff60000 - 000000000ff78000 (ACPI data)

 BIOS-e820: 000000000ff78000 - 000000000ff7a000 (ACPI NVS)

 BIOS-e820: 000000000ff80000 - 0000000010000000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000ff800000 - 0000000100000000 (reserved)

255MB LOWMEM available.

On node 0 totalpages: 65376

  DMA zone: 4096 pages, LIFO batch:1

  Normal zone: 61280 pages, LIFO batch:14

  HighMem zone: 0 pages, LIFO batch:1

DMI present.

ACPI: RSDP (v002 IBM                                   ) @ 0x000f6d30

ACPI: XSDT (v001 IBM    TP-1O    0x00001120  LTP 0x00000000) @ 0x0ff6ee35

ACPI: FADT (v003 IBM    TP-1O    0x00001120 IBM  0x00000001) @ 0x0ff6ef00

ACPI: SSDT (v001 IBM    TP-1O    0x00001120 MSFT 0x0100000e) @ 0x0ff6f0b4

ACPI: ECDT (v001 IBM    TP-1O    0x00001120 IBM  0x00000001) @ 0x0ff77e54

ACPI: TCPA (v001 IBM    TP-1O    0x00001120 PTL  0x00000001) @ 0x0ff77ea6

ACPI: BOOT (v001 IBM    TP-1O    0x00001120  LTP 0x00000001) @ 0x0ff77fd8

ACPI: DSDT (v001 IBM    TP-1O    0x00001120 MSFT 0x0100000e) @ 0x00000000

Built 1 zonelists

Kernel command line: root=/dev/ram0 real_root=/dev/hda3 init=/linuxrc

No local APIC present or hardware disabled

Initializing CPU#0

PID hash table entries: 1024 (order: 10, 16384 bytes)

Detected 1196.425 MHz processor.

Using tsc for high-res timesource

Speakup v-2.00 CVS: Wed Oct 20 14:26:13 EDT 2004 : initialized

Speakup:  loading module "speakup_n"

request_module: runaway loop modprobe speakup_n

Console: colour VGA+ 80x25

Dentry cache hash table entries: 65536 (order: 6, 262144 bytes)

Inode-cache hash table entries: 32768 (order: 5, 131072 bytes)

Memory: 252424k/261504k available (2998k kernel code, 8428k reserved, 1026k data, 176k init, 0k highmem)

Checking if this processor honours the WP bit even in supervisor mode... Ok.

Calibrating delay loop... 2351.10 BogoMIPS (lpj=1175552)

Mount-cache hash table entries: 512 (order: 0, 4096 bytes)

Couldn't initialize miscdevice /dev/synth.

CPU: After generic identify, caps: bfebf9ff 00000000 00000000 00000000

CPU: After vendor identify, caps:  bfebf9ff 00000000 00000000 00000000

CPU: Trace cache: 12K uops, L1 D cache: 8K

CPU: L2 cache: 512K

CPU: After all inits, caps:        bfebf9ff 00000000 00000000 00000080

Intel machine check architecture supported.

Intel machine check reporting enabled on CPU#0.

CPU0: Intel P4/Xeon Extended MCE MSRs (12) available

CPU0: Thermal monitoring enabled

CPU: Intel Mobile Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 - M CPU 2.00GHz stepping 09

Enabling fast FPU save and restore... done.

Enabling unmasked SIMD FPU exception support... done.

Checking 'hlt' instruction... OK.

ACPI: IRQ9 SCI: Edge set to Level Trigger.

checking if image is initramfs...it isn't (no cpio magic); looks like an initrd

Freeing initrd memory: 1514k freed

NET: Registered protocol family 16

PCI: PCI BIOS revision 2.10 entry at 0xfd936, last bus=5

PCI: Using configuration type 1

mtrr: v2.0 (20020519)

ACPI: Subsystem revision 20040816

ACPI: Found ECDT

ACPI: Interpreter enabled

ACPI: Using PIC for interrupt routing

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKA] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 9 10 *11)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKB] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 9 10 *11)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKC] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 9 10 *11)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKD] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 9 10 *11)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKE] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 9 10 *11)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKF] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 9 10 11) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKG] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 9 10 11) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKH] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 9 10 *11)

ACPI: PCI Root Bridge [PCI0] (00:00)

PCI: Probing PCI hardware (bus 00)

PCI: Ignoring BAR0-3 of IDE controller 0000:00:1f.1

PCI: Transparent bridge - 0000:00:1e.0

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0._PRT]

ACPI: Embedded Controller [EC] (gpe 2 :Cool: 

ACPI: Power Resource [PUBS] (on)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.AGP_._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.PCI1._PRT]

Linux Plug and Play Support v0.97 (c) Adam Belay

SCSI subsystem initialized

Linux Kernel Card Services

  options:  [pci] [cardbus] [pm]

PCI: Using ACPI for IRQ routing

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKA] enabled at IRQ 11

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:1d.0[A] -> GSI 11 (level, low) -> IRQ 11

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKD] enabled at IRQ 11

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:1d.1[B] -> GSI 11 (level, low) -> IRQ 11

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKC] enabled at IRQ 11

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:1d.2[C] -> GSI 11 (level, low) -> IRQ 11

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKH] enabled at IRQ 11

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:1d.7[D] -> GSI 11 (level, low) -> IRQ 11

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:1f.1[A] -> GSI 11 (level, low) -> IRQ 11

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKB] enabled at IRQ 11

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:1f.3[B] -> GSI 11 (level, low) -> IRQ 11

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:1f.5[B] -> GSI 11 (level, low) -> IRQ 11

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:1f.6[B] -> GSI 11 (level, low) -> IRQ 11

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:01:00.0[A] -> GSI 11 (level, low) -> IRQ 11

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:02:00.0[A] -> GSI 11 (level, low) -> IRQ 11

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:02:02.0[A] -> GSI 11 (level, low) -> IRQ 11

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKE] enabled at IRQ 11

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:02:08.0[A] -> GSI 11 (level, low) -> IRQ 11

Simple Boot Flag at 0x35 set to 0x1

Machine check exception polling timer started.

gx-suspmod: error: no MediaGX/Geode processor found!

IBM machine detected. Enabling interrupts during APM calls.

apm: BIOS version 1.2 Flags 0x03 (Driver version 1.16ac)

apm: overridden by ACPI.

devfs: 2004-01-31 Richard Gooch (rgooch@atnf.csiro.au)

devfs: boot_options: 0x0

Installing knfsd (copyright (C) 1996 okir@monad.swb.de).

SGI XFS with large block numbers, no debug enabled

Initializing Cryptographic API

inotify init: minor=63

Real Time Clock Driver v1.12

Non-volatile memory driver v1.2

hw_random: RNG not detected

vesafb: ATI Technologies Inc., P6  , 01.00 (OEM: ATI MOBILITY RADEON)

vesafb: VBE version: 2.0

vesafb: protected mode interface info at c000:52e9

vesafb: pmi: set display start = c00c537d, set palette = c00c53c9

vesafb: pmi: ports = 3010 3016 3054 3038 303c 305c 3000 3004 30b0 30b2 30b4 

vesafb: monitor limits: vf = 0 Hz, hf = 0 kHz, clk = 0 MHz

vesafb: scrolling: redraw

Console: switching to colour frame buffer device 80x30

vesafb: framebuffer at 0xe8000000, mapped to 0xd0900000, size 16384k

fb0: VESA VGA frame buffer device

ACPI: AC Adapter [AC] (off-line)

ACPI: Battery Slot [BAT0] (battery present)

ACPI: Power Button (FF) [PWRF]

ACPI: Lid Switch [LID]

ACPI: Sleep Button (CM) [SLPB]

ACPI: Processor [CPU] (supports C1 C2 C3, 8 throttling states)

ACPI: Thermal Zone [THM0] (26 C)

serio: i8042 AUX port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

serio: i8042 KBD port at 0x60,0x64 irq 1

Serial: 8250/16550 driver $Revision: 1.90 $ 8 ports, IRQ sharing disabled

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:1f.6[B] -> GSI 11 (level, low) -> IRQ 11

mice: PS/2 mouse device common for all mice

input: AT Translated Set 2 keyboard on isa0060/serio0

Synaptics Touchpad, model: 1

 Firmware: 5.9

 Sensor: 44

 new absolute packet format

 Touchpad has extended capability bits

 -> multifinger detection

 -> palm detection

 -> pass-through port

input: SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad on isa0060/serio1

serio: Synaptics pass-through port at isa0060/serio1/input0

input: PS/2 Generic Mouse on synaptics-pt/serio0

Using anticipatory io scheduler

Floppy drive(s): fd0 is 1.44M

FDC 0 is a National Semiconductor PC87306

RAMDISK driver initialized: 16 RAM disks of 8192K size 1024 blocksize

loop: loaded (max 8 devices)

e100: Intel(R) PRO/100 Network Driver, 3.0.27-k2-NAPI

e100: Copyright(c) 1999-2004 Intel Corporation

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:02:08.0[A] -> GSI 11 (level, low) -> IRQ 11

e100: eth0: e100_probe: addr 0xd0204000, irq 11, MAC addr 00:06:1B:DA:4A:DA

Uniform Multi-Platform E-IDE driver Revision: 7.00alpha2

ide: Assuming 33MHz system bus speed for PIO modes; override with idebus=xx

ICH4: IDE controller at PCI slot 0000:00:1f.1

PCI: Enabling device 0000:00:1f.1 (0005 -> 0007)

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:1f.1[A] -> GSI 11 (level, low) -> IRQ 11

ICH4: chipset revision 3

ICH4: not 100% native mode: will probe irqs later

    ide0: BM-DMA at 0x1860-0x1867, BIOS settings: hda:DMA, hdb:pio

    ide1: BM-DMA at 0x1868-0x186f, BIOS settings: hdc:DMA, hdd:pio

Probing IDE interface ide0...

hda: IC25N030ATCS04-0, ATA DISK drive

ide0 at 0x1f0-0x1f7,0x3f6 on irq 14

Probing IDE interface ide1...

hdc: HL-DT-STDVD-ROM GDR8082N, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive

ide1 at 0x170-0x177,0x376 on irq 15

Probing IDE interface ide2...

ide2: Wait for ready failed before probe !

Probing IDE interface ide3...

ide3: Wait for ready failed before probe !

Probing IDE interface ide4...

ide4: Wait for ready failed before probe !

Probing IDE interface ide5...

ide5: Wait for ready failed before probe !

hda: max request size: 128KiB

hda: 58605120 sectors (30005 MB) w/1768KiB Cache, CHS=58140/16/63, UDMA(100)

hda: cache flushes not supported

 /dev/ide/host0/bus0/target0/lun0: p1 p2 p3 p4

hdc: ATAPI 24X DVD-ROM drive, 256kB Cache, UDMA(33)

Uniform CD-ROM driver Revision: 3.20

st: Version 20040403, fixed bufsize 32768, s/g segs 256

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:02:00.0[A] -> GSI 11 (level, low) -> IRQ 11

Yenta: CardBus bridge found at 0000:02:00.0 [1014:0528]

Yenta: Using INTVAL to route CSC interrupts to PCI

Yenta: Routing CardBus interrupts to PCI

Yenta TI: socket 0000:02:00.0, mfunc 0x01d11002, devctl 0x64

Yenta: ISA IRQ mask 0x04b8, PCI irq 11

Socket status: 30000007

NET: Registered protocol family 2

IP: routing cache hash table of 2048 buckets, 16Kbytes

TCP: Hash tables configured (established 16384 bind 32768)

NET: Registered protocol family 1

NET: Registered protocol family 17

p4-clockmod: P4/Xeon(TM) CPU On-Demand Clock Modulation available

ACPI wakeup devices: 

 LID SLPB PCI0 UART PCI1 USB0 USB1 USB2 AC97 

ACPI: (supports S0 S3 S4 S5)

RAMDISK: Compressed image found at block 0

VFS: Mounted root (ext2 filesystem) readonly.

Freeing unused kernel memory: 176k freed

usbcore: registered new driver usbfs

usbcore: registered new driver hub

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:1d.7[D] -> GSI 11 (level, low) -> IRQ 11

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: Intel Corp. 82801DB/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-M) USB 2.0 EHCI Controller

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1d.7 to 64

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: irq 11, pci mem d0882000

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1

PCI: cache line size of 128 is not supported by device 0000:00:1d.7

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: USB 2.0 enabled, EHCI 1.00, driver 2004-May-10

hub 1-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 1-0:1.0: 6 ports detected

usbcore: registered new driver hiddev

usbcore: registered new driver usbhid

drivers/usb/input/hid-core.c: v2.0:USB HID core driver

Initializing USB Mass Storage driver...

usbcore: registered new driver usb-storage

USB Mass Storage support registered.

USB Universal Host Controller Interface driver v2.2

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:1d.0[A] -> GSI 11 (level, low) -> IRQ 11

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: Intel Corp. 82801DB/DBL/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-L/ICH4-M) USB UHCI Controller #1

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1d.0 to 64

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: irq 11, io base 00001800

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 2

hub 2-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 2-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:1d.1[B] -> GSI 11 (level, low) -> IRQ 11

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: Intel Corp. 82801DB/DBL/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-L/ICH4-M) USB UHCI Controller #2

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1d.1 to 64

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: irq 11, io base 00001820

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 3

hub 3-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 3-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:1d.2[C] -> GSI 11 (level, low) -> IRQ 11

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: Intel Corp. 82801DB/DBL/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-L/ICH4-M) USB UHCI Controller #3

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1d.2 to 64

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: irq 11, io base 00001840

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 4

hub 4-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 4-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

ohci_hcd: 2004 Feb 02 USB 1.1 'Open' Host Controller (OHCI) Driver (PCI)

sbp2: $Rev: 1219 $ Ben Collins <bcollins@debian.org>

device-mapper: 4.3.0-ioctl (2004-09-30) initialised: dm-devel@redhat.com

ReiserFS: hda3: found reiserfs format "3.6" with standard journal

ReiserFS: hda3: using ordered data mode

ReiserFS: hda3: journal params: device hda3, size 8192, journal first block 18, max trans len 1024, max batch 900, max commit age 30, max trans age 30

ReiserFS: hda3: checking transaction log (hda3)

ReiserFS: hda3: Using r5 hash to sort names

Adding 500464k swap on /dev/hda2.  Priority:-1 extents:1

airo:  Probing for PCI adapters

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:02:02.0[A] -> GSI 11 (level, low) -> IRQ 11

airo: Found an MPI350 card

airo: failed to load transform for AES

airo: MAC enabled eth1 0:2:8a:dc:96:38

airo:  Finished probing for PCI adapters

No module found in object

e100: eth0: e100_watchdog: link up, 10Mbps, half-duplex

atkbd.c: Spurious ACK on isa0060/serio0. Some program, like XFree86, might be trying access hardware directly.

atkbd.c: Spurious ACK on isa0060/serio0. Some program, like XFree86, might be trying access hardware directly.

Thanks for any help

G_M

----------

## Dark_Hunter

sorry i didn't read correctly =)

try the following:

patch file /usr/src/linux-2.6.9-gentoo-r9/drivers/usb/storage/unusual_devs.h

and add the following lines without the pluses

+/* Reported by Avi Kivity <avi@xxxxxxxxxx> */

+UNUSUAL_DEV( 0x05ac, 0x1203, 0x0001, 0x0001,

+               "Apple",

+               "iPod",

+               US_SC_DEVICE, US_PR_DEVICE, NULL,

+               US_FL_FIX_CAPACITY ),

+

compile your kernel again.

let me know if it help and i will open a bug.

----------

## going_mad

Thanks for your suggestion Boef, tried to patch that file and nothing changed. Also unmerged and emerged hotplug but no success. The problem seems to be related to the ipod device. Attached and then disconnected an usb webcam is seen from dmesg.   :Confused: 

As soon as I could I'll rebuild the kernel, but would like to solve the problem without that!

G_M

----------

## gsteinb88

The (mostly) same thing happened to me. Basically, whenever i plugged in any usb device, it would not be assigned to /dev/sda, much to my chargin. However, i finally figured out where it was assgigning it. Turns out that it was assigning it to /dev/ub/a for some reason or another. Not sure why it was doing this, but it worked. Hope this helps

-g

----------

## Dark_Hunter

good question - do you use udev or devfs ??

----------

## going_mad

 *going_mad wrote:*   

> ... The problem seems to be related to the ipod device...

 

I solved everything simply making a reset of the iPod (2 buttons to press, 6 secs to wait...).

I don't know why that happened, but the fact is now everything is working well again. Hope this could help someone...

Thanks to all.

G_M

----------

## fennex

Having the same problem here. I want to connect an ipod that was previously used by a mac. But I dont want to lose my music when reseting the ipod. 

Did you lose your music on the iPod when reseting it?

----------

## going_mad

With the reset (press menu+select for 5-6 secs until the display resets itself) nothing is lost. Every single bit of music is available again. To be sure on what you are doing, take a look at this:

http://docs.info.apple.com/article.html?artnum=61705

btw, gtkpod is a great piece of software!!!

Regards, G_M

----------

## anssi

Thanks for this reset tip! I was browsing throught the forum to get help for exactly this problem. Nothing was showing with dmesg when connecting the Ipod and I already stater thinking maybe my USB hardware is broken or somehting...

Resetting the Ipod fixed everything!

----------

